# Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

I scored a set of black Hella DE headlights from a B3 Passat, that I recently bought.
The driver's side was smashed in, but somehow the 5 3/4" main beam survived. One of the high beams survived too, but I won't be using it...
I'm installing them in a Mk.1 Scirocco, and I want to convert them to HID.
Here's a pic:








Thanks for any, and all, information and suggestions! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by thescirocco.com at 8:52 PM 1-9-2004_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (thescirocco.com)*

Hey,
Good job on scoring those lights!
I have never seen those lamps close up (out of car or even lit) so I'm unsure if it's the same projector. It looks almost identical to the Hella Dual Round projector (for the Golf 3's).
If so, you'll need an H1 HID retrofit kit. Start looking, as they are getting harder and harder to find (gov't coming down hard on retailers).
Or you can replace the projector with an HID projector...
Enjoy!
Later,


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (nater)*

Thats a PZWO Dual round low beam, its a bit larger than the HRD's that every one has. I had a set and the light output is exactly the same and so it the projector the only difference is the small city light on the top and the larger outter glass. Good luck with your upgrade.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (nater)*

Any advantages in swapping in the HID projector, instead of using an H1 conversion?
Thanks!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_Any advantages in swapping in the HID projector, instead of using an H1 conversion?
Thanks!

First off, let's just say that money is no object (I know it is but in a perfect world....).
The advantages of using an HID projector (ie. Audi tt for direct bolt-on):
1) HID beam pattern (HDR is a good projector but is still slightly different than how an HID beam would be)...I mean it's close, don't get me wrong.
2) You can use all OEM parts (which you can find quite easily these days).
3) Peace of mind that you are "legal". Well, you really aren't but you are *more* legal if you are running with real DOT-spec HID projectors. Technically speaking, it would make you more legal than the ecode halogen projectors that you have an illegal HID retrofit kit installed into.
4) Regarding #3...HID retrofit kits are really being cracked down on by the gov't these days and they are going to be getting more and more hard to find (and expensive) in the near future.
Good luck with what you do.

Oh, keep in mind that a ballast that would connect to an H1 HID rebased bulb will be a totally different connector then the ones that twist on to OEM d2s bulbs...this can influence your decision as well..
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Got your IM...

Later,


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (98silverGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98silverGTIVR6* »_Thats a PZWO Dual round low beam, its a bit larger than the HRD's that every one has. I had a set and the light output is exactly the same and so it the projector the only difference is the small city light on the top and the larger outter glass. Good luck with your upgrade.

Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (thescirocco.com)*

I belive they are hella products as you can clearly see the hella emblem on the bottom
and also I have a set of these in my basement
btw, I have succesfully retrofitted my Bixenon projectors into these lights


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_I belive they are hella products as you can clearly see the hella emblem on the bottom
and also I have a set of these in my basement
btw, I have succesfully retrofitted my Bixenon projectors into these lights

They are definitely Hella, I think they are the BMW headlights, and they used them in special brackets to fit other cars, like the Passat.
Why re-invent the wheel...
Here's a non smoked set:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...33710
Please tell me more about the HID projector install. 
Did you use the A6 projectors?
How close is the fit?
What modifications are required?
Is it a worthwhile upgrade?
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Under_Dog (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (thescirocco.com)*

Those are Hella DE's, made for a B3 Passat only. Their not PZWO's, as they do not make them for the Passat. Here's a pic of the lights on my Passat.








There getting harder and harder to find at a good price.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (thescirocco.com)*

Another non commercial post...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_I scored a set of black Hella DE headlights from a B3 Passat, that I recently bought.
The driver's side was smashed in, but somehow the 5 3/4" main beam survived. One of the high beams survived too, but I won't be using it...
I'm installing them in a Mk.1 Scirocco, and I want to convert them to HID.
Here's some pics:

















Thanks for any, and all, information and suggestions! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by thescirocco.com at 1:31 AM 8-23-2003_









http://www.imaginehow.com/scirocco/scirocco16v.htm


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (Cullen)*

Thanks Cullen!
That's Tobias's car, and I saw them in action at the 2002 Cincy, and they lit up the whole field.
Very impressive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I emailed Tobias, but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (saved_GLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saved_GLX* »_Those are Hella DE's, made for a B3 Passat only. Their not PZWO's, as they do not make them for the Passat. Here's a pic of the lights on my Passat.








There getting harder and harder to find at a good price.









Are your headlights clear, or tinted black?
I bought the whole Passat for cheap, and the headlights were on it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_I emailed Tobias, but I haven't heard back yet.

Tobias has been a bit busy I hear none of us hear from him lately...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (saved_GLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saved_GLX* »_Those are Hella DE's, made for a B3 Passat only. Their not PZWO's, as they do not make them for the Passat. Here's a pic of the lights on my Passat.








There getting harder and harder to find at a good price.









BMW E30 headlights and B3 headlights both are made by Hella, so is PZWO lights btw!


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Tobias has been a bit busy I hear none of us hear from him lately...









At least it's not just me...








Btw, that's me standing next to the yellow creation, and my '79 is next to it, and the black '80S next to it, is now in my driveway.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_
Btw, that's me standing next to the yellow creation, and my '79 is next to it, and the black '80S next to it, is now in my driveway.










So you are local here in the SFBAY?


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
So you are local here in the SFBAY?

No, that picture was taken in Wilimington, Ohio at the yearly Scirocco gathering - CINCY.








I'm in Bear, Delaware, about 8 hours east...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Black Hella DE H1 > HID Conversion (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_
I'm in Bear, Delaware, about 8 hours east...

By PLANE, right? You don't drive that fast, do you








Later,


----------

